# kirkwood 09/10 passes are here and cheap!



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

trying to meet some end of season financial obligations by pre selling next years stuff? maybe maybe not :dunno:


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*just 3 days left till the price increases*

Just wanted to send out a reminder that the deadline for the cheapest available 09/10 kirkwood network pass is fast approaching. Up until April 30th (ie. thursday), you can get the unlimited, no black out day pass for only $379. That's twenty bucks cheaper than last year and ninety bucks cheaper than kirkwood's current advertised price for an unlimited pass.

so i know it's april, and you may not be down with ponying up money for next season already. not to worry. Here is what the pricing structure will look like after thursday.

- price will go up to $399.
- if you buy in a group of 4 (ie. "quad"), you can still get the $379 price. You can use 4 separate credit cards to make the purchase, but you have to be a group of 4 all purchasing at once. not 3, 5, 6, 11, 17 or any non-multiple of 4. kinda lame, but i don't make the rules. 

so if you want to avoid the hassle of organizing yourselves in squares... and/or you want to save $20, then i encourage you to make the purchase before april 30th.

Otherwise, the $399 single/$379 quad price will be good until september 8th. then prices will jump again, to, as of now, unknown levels.

*to purchase:

Group Login

login = epa

password = kirkwood

updates and FAQs:

Cheapest Kirkwood Season Pass on the Market
*
_as always, feel free to email me with any questions ... [email protected]_

and of course, please pass it on.... the forward button is your friend.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*four more days till the price increases!*

looks like kirkwood has extended the deadline a few more days. so if you haven't had a chance to get your super low priced pass, not to fret.

*$379 = unlimited riding. purchase by midnight May 4th.

Group Login

login = epa

password = kirkwood

$379 = any day kirkwood is open, you are in.
*
pass it on....

_more info: Cheapest Kirkwood Season Pass on the Market_


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*kirkwood passes on the CHEAP!!! - $379 through september 8th*

You can still get a good deal on an unlimited kirkwood pass for next season.

the new pricing structure through September 8th is as follows:

*$399* - for a single purchaser.

*$379 *- get a group of 4 people together and buy your passes in a "quad." you can use 4 separate credit cards, but you have to purchase the passes at the same time, same computer. this takes a little planning but is worth the $20 savings. the downside is that 4 is the magic number, not 5, 3 or 11... has to be 4. and you all have to basically complete the transaction at one computer or share your cc info.

to purchase, go here:

*Group Login
*
then enter:

*group name = epa

password = kirkwood*

I posted some more info on the whole purchasing procedure here:

*Cheapest Kirkwood Season Pass on the Market*

Feel free to email me with any questions at _[email protected]_ 

and of course, don't forget to pass it on,


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

Fuck dude! my lame ass friend told me it was 320$, I was hoping to go there this year but i guess another year of heavenly


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*save $150 through September 8th*

heavenly doesn't even sell an unlimited pass this year.... it's gonna be hard to beat $379 on any pass that let's you ride any day of the year. and of course, kirkwood's terrain kick's heavenly's to the curb IMHO...


----------



## kirkweed (Oct 2, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> trying to meet some end of season financial obligations by pre selling next years stuff? maybe maybe not :dunno:


As much as I love this mountain, the way their staff hypes everything from their two new "lifts" (which turned out to only be surface lifts) to their season pass "deadline" is really annoying. It's pretty obvious to me they haven't met their financial obligations when they claim a 4/30 deadline, and then extend it multiple times until September...that's pretty lame IMO. These consistent deadline extensions makes me take the stated deadline much less seriously; and furthermore, it leads to a more crowded mountain and the loss of Kirkwood's appeal of less crowds/shorter lift lines. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

While they did start early this year, the price has gone up at each "deadline." for the network pass it went like this:
until 4/30 = $379
until 9/8 = $399
until 12/15 = $429

And I will note that everybody started early... squaw slashed their prices quite a bit and had a deadline in early may.... so kirkwood isn't alone in that strategy... while i'm not always a fan of how they do things at kirkwood, it still remains one of the best places in tahoe to shred... its snow quality, steep terrain, and ease of backcountry access make it tough to beat, esp. for the price.


----------



## kirkweed (Oct 2, 2009)

I stand (or sit) corrected...However, IMO, Kirkwood's price increase at each "deadline" has been relatively insignificant...$20 bucks, then $30... why would I jump the gun to buy in April when there's only a $30 premium to wait and see how early the season actually starts? Compare Kirkwood's price increase practice with that of Squaw's - which significantly reduced their rates on its 50/60 anniversary pass. For example, the silver pass was $479, if purchased by 5/11/09. If you missed the deadline, they don't give you multiple opportunities over a 6+ month period to still get it for $20 or $30 more...you snooze, you loose...it's that simple. Squaw's silver pass is now at $749. Kirkwood needs a better understanding of the basic economics behind their season pass pricing and window of opportunity. The lower the price, the greater the demand; and the longer they leave that window open, the more crowded the mountain gets, which has become more and more evident over the last 3-4 seasons...needless to say, I'll be riding Squaw this year. I do agree, though, Kirkwood is among the best mountains in Tahoe. Top 2 for snow, terrain, and overall experience IMHO.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

20-30 bucks to you might not be much, but to some it makes a difference... though i agree it's much less of an incentive than squaw's massive increases. but it's hard to compare with squaw since they were traditionally so overpriced for season passes anyway that it was hard to justify them unless you rode every day of the year. I'm personally hoping a bunch of folks jump ship this year to squaw (with their price sale) and leave the kirkwood powpow to us po' folk...


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*reminder... kirkwood unlimited passes only $429*

el nino coming our way soon so don't forget to get your pass on...
$429 is still an amazing deal for an all you can ride pass.
Group Login
*login = epa
password = kirkwood*
more info => Kirkwood on the Cheap


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*free lift ticket with purchase of a network pass!*

They're now adding in a free lift ticket good through xmas with the purchase of a network pass by *December 15th*.

also it's looking like with this storm set to hit this pm and their snowmaking ramping up, kirkwood should be opening up thanksgiving weekend. If you still need a pass, now's the time to get one. save up to *$170 on an unlimited pass...only $429 through dec. 15th.*

to purchase go to:

www.kirkwood.com/networkpass

*group name = epa

password = kirkwood*

questions? email me at_* kirkwoodnetworkpass AT gmail DOT com*_

or check out: *Kirkwood on the Cheap *


----------

